# A question for the Californiants - what will you do when it becomes illegal to have an ICE car there?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

California to Ban the Sale of New Gasoline Cars


WASHINGTON — California on Thursday is expected to put into effect its sweeping plan to prohibit the sale of new



dnyuz.com


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I remember years ago when California said X number of vehicles imported into California had to be zero emission vehicles. So they sent the cars to California without engines and installed them here.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> California to Ban the Sale of New Gasoline Cars
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — California on Thursday is expected to put into effect its sweeping plan to prohibit the sale of new
> ...


California is banning the sale of new ICE cars from 2035. My last Uber car was 15 years old, which means that I could still be Ubering in a 15 year old 2034 model car in 2049.

I seriously doubt that I will be Ubering 27 years from now in 2049, so this is a total non-issue for me as far as rideshare driving goes, as it is for the vast majority of drivers here.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

_*"A question for the Californiants - what will you do when it becomes illegal to have an ICE car there?"*_


Breathe clean air for a change?

See the sun instead of just an orange glow?

See the stars at night without having to travel to the mountain tops?

😁


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

If every car in California were electric, no one in California would be able to charge their car. Sorry, the power grid just can’t handle that. Want to install solar panels? Good luck. Cover your entire roof with solar panels, and it’s enough electricity to power one whole car. And when that battery goes out, it’s not only an environment disaster, but it’s also about $20,000 to replace. Good luck with all that.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> I seriously doubt that I will be Ubering 27 years for now in 2049,


But Dara will be disappoint.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Meanwhile China is polluting on a scale not seen since America in the first three-quarters of the 20th century. I would prefer California focus on fixing real problems, like homelessness, water, power, unemployment, illegal aliens. 

Electric cars aren't the planet saving product that many people think they are. Neither is rideshare. Ordering a ride over a cell phone is one of the most planet-killing activities one can take part in. If the driver shows up in an electric car you're basically an environmental terrorist.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*A question for the Californiants - what will you do when it becomes illegal to have an ICE car there?*

Continue driving my BEV. But buy 2035 I will either be in a retirement home scooting around in my electric wheel chair or be pushing up daisies. Another non-fossil fuel burning endeavor. (I'd prefer the daisies.)


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> California to Ban the Sale of New Gasoline Cars
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — California on Thursday is expected to put into effect its sweeping plan to prohibit the sale of new
> ...


Prohibited *selling* of new says nothing whatsoever about the *ownership* of (including transfers in from out of state) anything. Therefore, the question of "_when it becomes illegal to have an ICE car there_" is not germane to the article topic.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> _*"A question for the Californiants - what will you do when it becomes illegal to have an ICE car there?"*_
> 
> 
> Breathe clean air for a change?
> ...


I lived in Socal for over a decade in the 70s before I realized the mountains were so close they could be seen.

People today don't realize how extremely smoggy it was around here.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

observer said:


> I lived in Socal for over a decade in the 70s before I realized the mountains were so close they could be seen.
> 
> People today don't realize how extremely smoggy it was around here.


Yeah, I lived in the foothills (still do) 10 blocks from the mountains and seldom saw the mountains unless the Santa Ana winds were blowing. After the wind blew all the smog out of the valley my lungs would hurt because I wasn't used to breathing clean air. Kaiser Steel was the major smog producer back then in my area of So. Cal.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> _*"A question for the Californiants - what will you do when it becomes illegal to have an ICE car there?"*_
> 
> 
> Breathe clean air for a change?
> ...


 Ever heard of the internet?






Researchers Prove The Law Of Diminishing Marginal Utility In Electric Drive Technology | Seeking Alpha


In the most under-reported clean tech story of the year, researchers from the National Renewable Energy Laboratory have used an impressive array of computational and modeling tools to prove...




seekingalpha.com













Are there hidden costs to charging an EV? We've got the scoop


Which is more expensive: charging an electric vehicle or filling up with gas? Here's what you need to know about EV charging costs.




www.21oak.com













The Real Costs of Electric Car Ownership


Estimating the cost of driving electric is more complicated than calculating the cost of driving a conventional car.




www.cnet.com


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

pwnzor said:


> Ever heard of the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I heard of that internet. Ain’t it the thing where you can find at least three posts to support your argument regardless of which side you take?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

And speaking of the internet, I see back in January ’21, Chevrolet announcement they would cease manufacturing gasoline power cars by 2035.








GM Announces Goal to Eliminate Gas and Diesel Vehicles by 2035


The automaker is focused on electric vehicles and wants to be completely carbon-neutral by 2040.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

First I would never live in California but if they outlaw gas then I'm building me a 1.2 jiggawatt Flux capacitor then installing it into an old DeLorean. With a mr fusion reactor on board as a backup power source I will attempt to pickup pax at exactly 88 mph.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Donatello said:


> But Dara will be disappoint.


Dude's going to be 80 years old then. Shits about Uber will not be given.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I seriously doubt that I will be Ubering 27 years for now in 2049,


If you are I assume you'd want to be put out of your misery?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

observer said:


> I lived in Socal for over a decade in the 70s before I realized the mountains were so close they could be seen.
> 
> People today don't realize how extremely smoggy it was around here.


One of the great scenes from SoCal is in the winter when the mountains have snow.


----------



## Badrobot (Jan 15, 2022)

California will do far better than texass cantucky and floridiots. Simple the state will move on as usual with very little change. They didn't van the sale of gas, they just pushed harder than the declawed coward states to ensure a fair market.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

observer said:


> I lived in Socal for over a decade in the 70s before I realized the mountains were so close they could be seen.
> 
> People today don't realize how extremely smoggy it was around here.


I lived in the L.A. Basin for a year in my youth. I remember going up to Big Bear in the summer, and then driving down CA-30; the smog was there at some lower altitude, but I don't remember it being there at all in the winter when I would go skiing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I lived in the L.A. Basin for a year in my youth. I remember going up to Big Bear in the summer, and then driving down CA-30; the smog was there at some lower altitude, but I don't remember it being there at all in the winter when I would go skiing.


I think It was after a rain storm in the winter of '76 or '77 when I first saw the mountains. 

It left such an impression on me that I still remember it 45+ years later.

I think most people didn't know or don't remember those days and they don't remember how terrible the smog was around here.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

They aren't banning internal combustion engine vehicles altogether.

But they could do what Washington state does and set limits.... which is an interesting possible loophole to mandate the Model Year 2035+ gas car ban rule on any used cars or new cars brought in by people who relocate to live in California.
For ex.: Any vehicle brought into Washington state 2009 or newer needs to meet California clean air standards to be able to be registered here. ( WA State Licensing (DOL) Official Site: Clean Car emission requirements )

and you're screwed if it doesn't.....
*What to do if your vehicle doesn't meet emission standards*

If you purchased a new or used vehicle and cannot register it in Washington because it isn't certified to California emission standards, you can:

Work with the dealership you purchased the vehicle from to see if they are willing to unwind the sale.
Sell the vehicle to a non-Washington resident so they can register and use it in another state.
See if a dealership will accept the vehicle as a trade-in so they can sell it to a non-Washington resident.


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

Cali set the bar but too far out. By that date they set you would be a dummy to by an ice car. Hell, you are a dummy today. Any ice car you buy new today will have zero resale value when you pay it off.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sixotoo said:


> Cali set the bar but too far out. By that date they set you would be a dummy to by an ice car. Hell, you are a dummy today. Any ice car you buy new today will have zero resale value when you pay it off.


Nope. The opposite is going to be true. As ICE cars become rarer, their value is going to go through the roof.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ICE cars will not be pprohibited in California. Just the sale of new ICE cars. As soon as Newsom is out this stupid law will be repealed.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yeah, I lived in the foothills (still do) 10 blocks from the mountains and seldom saw the mountains unless the Santa Ana winds were blowing. After the wind blew all the smog out of the valley my lungs would hurt because I wasn't used to breathing clean air. Kaiser Steel was the major smog producer back then in my area of So. Cal.


I love it when people move to the Bay Area from LA and I have to explain to them that the reason the "air smells weird up here," to them is because they're acclimated to inhaling smog for years.

Then they whine about it raining for three consecutive days and how they lived X blocks away from the beach.

Then they leave.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> ICE cars will not be pprohibited in California. Just the sale of new ICE cars. As soon as Newsom is out this stupid law will be repealed.


By who? The state legislature that passed the law?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> _*"A question for the Californiants - what will you do when it becomes illegal to have an ICE car there?"*_
> 
> 
> Breathe clean air for a change?
> ...


Also, think of the quiet. No more noise from ICE vehicles.
You'll actually be able to hear your kids stomach growl with hunger, and hear their whimpers at night as they shiver under their 100% cotton blankets.
~ sigh ~
I can't wait.

I hope we can walk to Canada and cross illegally and get all kinds of gov't assist.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> the reason the "air smells weird up here,"


The reason the air smells funny is the piss that runs down the streets in the gutter.
The human feces on the sidewalk.

San Francisco smells like ammonia/piss.
They dumping raw sewage into the bay because the treatment plant is old and worn out, and the city just can't get their shit together (pun intended) to build another one. They've spent millions and millions forming committees to study the problem. Then they meet to discuss the problem. Then they form a committee to come up with a plan and then they run out of money so they get more money ... and form a committee ... 
Meanwhile, SF smells like piss.

The smell of diesel smoke would be a pleasant change.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> The reason the air smells funny is the piss that runs down the streets in the gutter.
> The human feces on the sidewalk.
> 
> San Francisco smells like ammonia/piss.
> ...


Los Angeles smells the same way. Urine soaked streets and moist morning air make for very fragrant mornings in the City of Angels.

East of LA where I live the homeless have had the decency to go live underground in the drainage tunnels that run beneath the area. They also live in the dry Santa Ana River bed. One good downpour and the homeless problem in my area could be largely solved.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

forqalso said:


> By who? The state legislature that passed the law?


The buck stops with the governor.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The buck stops with the governor.


But, if Newsome is gone, do you think his replacement will start writing laws and the state legislature will be disbanded? The new governor can sign or veto the legislation, but it takes the other branch to do its part; t’s basic eighth grade civics. 
Never mind the part of the story where a year ago; before California‘s law, GM announced they would be producing only zero emission vehicles by 2035. Look for only auto makers to follow suit.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

forqalso said:


> But, if Newsome is gone, do you think his replacement will start writing laws and the state legislature will be disbanded? The new governor can sign or veto the legislation, but it takes the other branch to do its part; t’s basic eighth grade civics.
> Never mind the part of the story where a year ago; before California‘s law, GM announced they would be producing only zero emission vehicles by 2035. Look for only auto makers to follow suit.











Governor Newsom Announces California Will Phase Out Gasoline-Powered Cars & Drastically Reduce Demand for Fossil Fuel in California’s Fight Against Climate Change | California Governor


Executive order directs state to require that, by 2035, all new cars and passenger trucks sold in California be zero-emission vehicles Transportation currently accounts for more than 50 percent of…




www.gov.ca.gov





_SACRAMENTO – Governor Gavin Newsom today announced that he will aggressively move the state further away from its reliance on climate change-causing fossil fuels while retaining and creating jobs and spurring economic growth – *he issued an executive order requiring sales of all new passenger vehicles to be zero-emission by 2035 *and additional measures to eliminate harmful emissions from the transportation sector._


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

forqalso said:


> do you think his replacement will start writing laws and the state legislature will be disbanded?


You'd be surprised how quickly a politician can make a U-turn when the lights go out and they might lose their job.









Diablo Canyon Nuclear Plant Gets a Renewed Lease on Life - The Santa Barbara Independent


California legislature votes overwhelmingly to keep Diablo open for five more years.




www.independent.com


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> The reason the air smells funny is the piss that runs down the streets in the gutter.
> The human feces on the sidewalk.
> 
> San Francisco smells like ammonia/piss.
> ...


I worked in SF for 8 years (commuted from LA a few days a week) back in the 2000s. 

Went up there last year to visit my son after being away from SF slightly over a decade.

It was TERRIBLE. 

TERRIBLE.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I worked in SF for 8 years (commuted from LA a few days a week) back in the 2000s.
> 
> Went up there last year to visit my son after being away from SF slightly over a decade.
> 
> ...


Yes.
I feel really bad for my city.
It used to be one of THE most beautiful places on the planet.
I grew up there in the 60;s and 70's. Shagged hairy hippy girls, concerts in the park, clubs and parties.
World class restaurants, theater. All gone.

It's sad.


----------

